
The Pragmatic CS vision for software engineers to stay relevant - zechyap
https://pragmaticcs.substack.com/p/the-pragmatic-cs-vision
======
kamphey
Nice quote: "Being able to build a CRUD app, putting the coolest APIs together
or even learning all the newest shiny frameworks isn’t enough."

